# light weight battery sugestions.....



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

Thinking of custom fitting a trolling motor to my barge. I was looking around on the web trying to find a good but lighter weight battery. Is there such a thing? I was thinking of just picking up a small sized automotive battery. I realize it will drain faster and I wont get as many cycles from it but does anyone have any sugestions?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Man, in my opinion, if your going to use a trolling motor you might as well just use it on a jon boat or something. I mean kayaks and canoes are meant to be paddled(or peddled in some cases). You will have to get it registered and all that crap. I dont know of any battery suited for a trolling motor that is light weight but there is one out there im sure. I have a motorcycle battery I use for depth finder but it wouldnt hold up too well with a trolling motor.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

You're gonna need a deep cycle battery. I see one on the BPS site that weighs 24-lbs. I'm not sure how many hours you will get out of it.

I just bought the BPS Dual Purpose Deep Cycle AGM battery for my trolling motor on my canoe. It weighs 41-lbs. I have only used it twice. After 3-hours it still had juice. I'm using a 30-lb thrust motor so it's efficient on battery usage compared to the other higher thrust trolling motors.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Don't know if you've seen this post

http://martialartsacademy.org/quietmanelectrickayak.htm

but it offers some good tips and pics on mounting a trolling motor to a yak. I chose to go with the more expensive AGM battery for safety reasons.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

fishingrod said:


> Don't know if you've seen this post
> 
> http://martialartsacademy.org/quietmanelectrickayak.htm
> 
> but it offers some good tips and pics on mounting a trolling motor to a yak. I chose to go with the more expensive AGM battery for safety reasons.


Thats what I'm talking about! I am going to modify a small motor so it will be easy on the juice. I read of guys use electric motors and I can see why. One little motor can save TONS of rowing. Dont get me wrong I do like rowing but after 6 or 8 hours of it Im wasted! Thanks for the info/link.!!


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Do a search for bassyaks and check out their trolling motor mounts. Been seriously thinking about getting one of these for my yak.

Jimmy


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Dolphinpier said:


> Do a search for bassyaks and check out their trolling motor mounts. Been seriously thinking about getting one of these for my yak.
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy,

I saw you last year at Sebastian Inlet north jetty catching those spanish macks and a shark (thanksgiving weekend).

I see that you got a kayak. What kind did you get?

I should have told you to get a Hobie with a mirage drive. I find that with kayak fishing in salt water you have to use the tide and current to your advantage even with the Hobie. Going against the tide and current paddling is very tough, but more manageble pedeling. Legs are stronger than the arms.

Don't give up on yaking yet and just keep things very simple in the kayak meaning taking just the essentials and no more than 2 rods.


----------

